

A new way of storytelling on the web - usedtolurk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/9716925.stm

======
stephengillie
Essentially, this is an artist directly listening to his audience, and working
with them to create art.

This is a new way of storytelling in the sense that Agile practices are a new
way of running a software company. The underlying idea is the same, (tell a
story / write software) but iteration is much faster and output is tightly
coupled to input.

~~~
usedtolurk
That's a great analogy. It will be interesting to see if agile storytelling
becomes as popular as agile development, and how both those approaches will
have evolved in 10 (or 20) years time.

